# Race to Sub 1 Second on Rubiks Magic.



## mitzi97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Do as many solves and post your best 5 solves. Make sure to also post how many solves you did. If you cant remember how many you did that's fine. Give a guess an estimate on how many you did. For extra tell what brand of magic you have.:tu


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 5, 2011)

really.. a magic race?

on topic, just doing a crap ton of solves and posting the best 5 isnt a good average, youre only good at magic if youre consistent.
what about doing 12 solves and removing worst 2-3?


btw: rubiks brand should be a poll choice


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32765-Magic-race-thread!-lt-1-1.5-2-2.5


----------



## Parkerthecube (Dec 5, 2011)

my best was 1.02...which is quite slow comparing to the world....


----------

